# For those who feel hot......



## deano72 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is a picture of my back garden
Its windy, freezing and snow everywhere lol


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

It's weird when 25C starts to feel cool and I have to put on long trousers. We only had about a week of high temperatures. 

We're heading north for a river cruise next week so it will be even hotter there - I only hope it cools down before we get there! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey deano love the picture - ive had loads of updates from home regarding the snow, i actually think England is worse off than Scotland right now.

Well, it's about time isn't it hee hee hee


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd do anything to see some snow 

Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Me too Dolly, my kids are furious they are missing out and one of them suggested we fly to Scotland to play in the snow instead of going to school today!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Me too Dolly, my kids are furious they are missing out and one of them suggested we fly to Scotland to play in the snow instead of going to school today!


I think that this year when winter sets in we'll have to make the trip into the High Country for some snow......it's a 5 hour drive, but will be worth it!

My niece sent me some pics this morning of the snow in her back garden, it looked beautiful.

Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah i know, my family have sent me loads of fotos - it's just not fair!


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Me too Dolly, my kids are furious they are missing out and one of them suggested we fly to Scotland to play in the snow instead of going to school today!


Take them to the Snowy Mountains in the winter school hols. They can sledge, snowbaord, ski or just play in the snow.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Yeah i know, my family have sent me loads of fotos - it's just not fair!


But think of the slush!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

mm...aye, the dastardly slush, horrible isn't it, makes the ground look all scabby.


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey deano love the picture - ive had loads of updates from home regarding the snow, i actually think England is worse off than Scotland right now.
> 
> Well, it's about time isn't it hee hee hee


I think England has had 3 snowflakes more than Scotland so it has ground to a halt!!! There's a re-routed British Airways 747 right outside our office (GLA airport) right now cos the 'fear' has set in in London...! I actually heard a 'stranded' BBC reporter compare his predicament to being stuck in the highlands somewhere. Were was he? London's west end after a show. Why was he stranded? Cos all London buses were cancelled!! Hardly the Cairngorms.
On the up side I hear Andrew Lloyd Webber is writing a musical about it.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

NELBHOY said:


> I think England has had 3 snowflakes more than Scotland so it has ground to a halt!!! There's a re-routed British Airways 747 right outside our office (GLA airport) right now cos the 'fear' has set in in London...! I actually heard a 'stranded' BBC reporter compare his predicament to being stuck in the highlands somewhere. Were was he? London's west end after a show. Why was he stranded? Cos all London buses were cancelled!! Hardly the Cairngorms.
> On the up side I hear Andrew Lloyd Webber is writing a musical about it.


hee hee very funny Nelbhoy, now they have a feel of what we put up with for years (well especially when we were weans!).

So did you know John Smeaton then?


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> hee hee very funny Nelbhoy, now they have a feel of what we put up with for years (well especially when we were weans!).
> 
> So did you know John Smeaton then?


Big Smeato? My mate John Boy, the Paisley Equaliser?
No I didn't know him He's a big hun anyway


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

I know he is ha ha ha - funny but he doesn't look it does he, hasn't got the monkey features 

Somebody must have jumped the **** in his family somewhere


----------



## deano72 (Jan 15, 2009)

Believe me guys
No matter how hot it is its still better than wearing 2 tee shirts, 2 jumpers and a fleece!!
Not forgetting the long johns!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Very true, though here it doesnt matter how little clothes you wear - you still sweat too much and it's too hot!


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

... im here playing a violin ...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

phat-dave said:


> ... im here playing a violin ...


and im standin behind you with a mallet ....and a snowball!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I second that, sorry no sympathy I made it here and I'm proud to remind everyone and anyone about the lack of snow. I do enjoy saying "Oh yeah, we can fly to that" in the middle of February 

AU Too hot: sometimes
Bothered too much about it: No way 



deano72 said:


> Believe me guys
> No matter how hot it is its still better than wearing 2 tee shirts, 2 jumpers and a fleece!!
> Not forgetting the long johns!


----------



## lynne1266 (Feb 2, 2009)

deano72 said:


> This is a picture of my back garden
> Its windy, freezing and snow everywhere lol



We had a foot and a half of snow yesterday aswell, its good 4 the 1st day then u realise that the whole of the country stands still so the novelty wears off!!!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

It's another lovely cool breezy day today - ive been out speed walking all afternoon - wonderful


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> It's another lovely cool breezy day today - ive been out speed walking all afternoon - wonderful


It was too hot here for that - 35C. We went for a walk around the Blue lake today (about 5 kms) and left it too late since it was hot and I had to try to find shade (and there isn't much of it there). 

We're off to the Riverland next week but so far long range forecast says around the mid to late 20s and not 45C (which it has been recently).


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, we're set for high temps again at the weekend.......not as bad as last week but still topping 40.

Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

It's damn hot this morning, though the breeze is wonderful


----------



## lynne1266 (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't wait !!!!!!


----------

